# where can I get a Talent Booster pedal?



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.mcquain.com/lespaul/Miscellaneous/Boss_TalentBooster.gif This is supposed to be one of the best pedals out there for improving your sound.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Seems a bit much really. I just use the talent knob that came on my amp. :banana:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Liquor, it does wonders for my perceived talent level.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i surround myself with people who bow and scrape :bow: in my presence. its expensive, and they gossip behind my back, but you gotta do what you gotta do. talent is over-rated anyway.

dh


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 27, 2006)

I hear there is going to be a keeley mod for that.


----------

